# PEO appointment tomorrow - List of documents FLR(M)



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi 

I was wondering if anyone could help me because I have a few questions regarding the documents I need to take to the appointment tomorrow. I am certain about taking some of them but not sure about others. I am switching from a Points-Based Visa to a Spouse Visa.
Here are both lists:

*Documents I think I must show given my personal circumstances:*


One Photo – Sponsor
Two Photos – Applicant
One Passport – Sponsor
Two Passports - Applicant
BRP – Applicant
Marriage certificate
Academic qualification certificate (English language requirement) - Applicant
Bank statements – Sponsor’s employment
Pay slips – Sponsor’s employment
Letter from employer confirming the pay slips are authentic - Sponsor
Letter from employer confirming employment and salary details - Sponsor
P60 – Sponsor
Sponsor's contract of employment

*Other documents I think I could also show given my circumstances:*

Joint Council tax bill 
Joint Utility bill 
Joint bank account statement
Joint Tenancy agreement
Photos of us in my country
My husbands old passport (because it contains the stamps of his previous visits to my country)


So because I am unsure about some of the documents I wanted to ask you if it is possible to take documents that are not included the in the checklist inside the form just in case they ask for them then we can show them? Or would they only accept documents stated on the checklist?

The reason I am unsure about the last four documents is because in question 6.33 they ask to provide details of any shared financial responsibilities, but at least in the form and the guidance they don't mention the documents in my second list above. Nevertheless, after reading all the documents from the Immigration Rules relevant to my application (such as Annex FM Section FM 2.0) I understand that it is my responsibility to show evidence of the length of our relationship, that we live together, that we have joint financially responsibilities, etc. So I do feel that I should take those documents to the appointment, but also from what I asked Joppa before since some of these documents are requested in question 12C (which doesn't apply to us because it's for unmarried or same-sex couples) then it might not be a good idea to show them since it might confuse the person processing the application which could lead to further interrogations, etc). So what do you think I should do?

Another thing I wanted to ask is that our joint tenancy agreement ends in April but we intend to renew it ( we only moved in there a couple of months ago and we only signed a 6 month agreement then because we wanted to first make sure the place was in as good conditions as it seemed, etc). Is it a bad idea to show it the tenancy agreement then? I worry that even though we are married they might consider this as not enough evidence of us intending to live together permanently. What do you think?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

MelodyPond said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me because I have a few questions regarding the documents I need to take to the appointment tomorrow. I am certain about taking some of them but not sure about others. I am switching from a Points-Based Visa to a Spouse Visa.
> Here are both lists:
> ...


People have brought items & supporting documents to their PEO appointments that weren't on the list with no problems. If they don't need it, they won't ask for it, but its my opinion that you cannot be too safe when bringing documents. Better to have it in case they ask for it. 

And I would bring the tenancy agreement - I think you'll need it either was as some evidence that you live together. 

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will pop along this evening and give you more detailed answers. 

Either way, GOOD LUCK at your appointment tomorrow and please please update us on how it goes! I've got mine next Thursday so I'm very keen to hear how yours goes. Where are you attending?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Tenancy agreements in the UK are usually offered for 6 months only, after which they can be renewed or become a perpetual (rolling month-to-month) tenancy. This is entirely normal. As leanna said, do take it.

If either of you was in any previous marriage, take divorce papers with you too.

Much better to take too many documents than too few/ What we did was put all the important and named documents in one folder, then carried a separate (huge) folder of everything else. We didn't need the 'everything else' (we didn't even need some of the named papers).

Very best of luck tomorrow. I absolutely hope we see a good-news post from you!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

2farapart said:


> Tenancy agreements in the UK are usually offered for 6 months only, after which they can be renewed or become a perpetual (rolling month-to-month) tenancy. This is entirely normal.


Not in London. Six month leases in London are generally temporary. No one I know has a lease for less than a year and in fact 2 year leases are common.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

After the initial period, be it 6 months or a year, the AST (assured shorthold tenancy) becomes periodic tenancy, and can be terminated by each side giving notice, the length depending on frequency of rent payment. So if you pay monthly, landlord or tenant can give a month's notice of termination.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa do you think it's worth it to take my husband's passport (it contains the stamps of his previous visits to my country)? Or might make things get confusing for the application? Section FM 2.0 mentions we might be asked to show evidence of having visited each other's countries, that's why I ask. 

Regarding the joint bank account statement I won't list it in the form, I will take it in an extra folder like 2farapart suggested (thanks by the way!).


Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Not in London. Six month leases in London are generally temporary. No one I know has a lease for less than a year and in fact 2 year leases are common.


I've no first-hand experience with London property owners or private lets with no agent - only with letting agents in the east, North-east and Midlands. Letting agents most frequently offer an initial assured short hold tenancy with a stated term of 6 months to a year, but where no term is stated, it is still deemed as an initial period of 6 months. In other words, a term of 6 months is not at all unusual and not something that needs to be hidden from UKBA.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Very best of luck tomorrow. I absolutely hope we see a good-news post from you!


Thank you so much, I will let you all know how it went.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

2farapart said:


> I've no first-hand experience with London property owners or private lets with no agent - only with letting agents in the east, North-east and Midlands. Letting agents most frequently offer an initial assured short hold tenancy with a stated term of 6 months to a year, but where no term is stated, it is still deemed as an initial period of 6 months. In other words, a term of 6 months is not at all unusual and not something that needs to be hidden from UKBA.


I think then my tenancy agreement won't be a problem. 

When we moved in they said they usually offered a year but said we could go for 6 months only or longer, that it was up to us. So I'm not sure how it usually works. But thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MelodyPond said:


> Joppa do you think it's worth it to take my husband's passport (it contains the stamps of his previous visits to my country)? Or might make things get confusing for the application? Section FM 2.0 mentions we might be asked to show evidence of having visited each other's countries, that's why I ask.
> 
> Regarding the joint bank account statement I won't list it in the form, I will take it in an extra folder like 2farapart suggested (thanks by the way!).


Yes, just take it.


----------



## chanbless (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi , I'm thankful for the information on here.
I have a few questions to ask i will b most grateful for answers . 
- im on a spouse /settlement visa n changing to a FLR m . Along with all the supporting documents will i need to gprovide to provide photos of my spouse n i?
- will i need to have 6 bills / letters address ed in my name n apouse what if i dont have 6bills/letters dated back 6months in my names , will that be a problem ?
-


----------

